# Can does act like they're in heat if they're pregnant?



## matthewalaska (Sep 10, 2014)

Has anyone had an experience of their does acting in heat while pregnant? I have four does that spent August-December with my buck, witnessed heats and mounting, did not see them go into heat in October/November/December, and have had three does this week all acting in heat, being very vocal, wagging tails, going up the the buck fence... I have not had this happen before. I'm reaching out to see if anyone has? There is always the chance they are not pregnant, which would be a letdown, but I was pretty sure they all took?


----------



## Wild Hearts Ranch (Dec 26, 2011)

Yes!! I drove my doe over an hour to get re-bred and she kidded 2 months later, lol! I wouldn't say it's terribly common, and if you have the buck you might as well see if they want to stand for him, but it is possible. Though if they took by September they should be pretty obviously pregnant by now.


----------



## LadySecret (Apr 20, 2013)

I have two does right now that should be bred and they are acting like they are in heat. Rubbing on other does, mounting, discharge, and vocalizing more. I'm going to draw blood today and ship tomorrow to confirm pregnancy. One I'm almost positive is pregnant and at least 3.5 months bred as she has a baby bump. I'll up date when I get my results.


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

Yes not to mention the doe who simply likes the casual breeding almost.every day!!


----------



## LadySecret (Apr 20, 2013)

So I got my pregnancy results back and out of my two does that should be bred but are acting like they are in heat, one is pregnant and one is open.


----------



## Zzpygmies (Oct 31, 2014)

I had a doe that acted like she was in heat When she was 4 months pregnant. She has always had a large rumen and small udder. I couldn't tell if she took or not, So I put her back in with my buck .. She practically begged him to mount her..but I think he knew she was already pregnant and all he would do is blubber to her.. 

This is the second year here and she's starting her " heat" again ,she's due early March


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

Hormones cause all kids of problems. I would do the blood tests if you are relaly wanting to know like LadySecret


----------

